# Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti



## jeneeben (24. Juni 2017)

*Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Hallo,

ich plane zur Zeit meine erste Wasserkühlung zu kaufen.
Den Wasserkühlungsguide und die  Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen habe ich mir schon durchgelesen.

Da ich auch übertakten möchte, werde ich mir wohl 2 Kreisläufe einbauen. Eins für die CPU und eins für die zwei Grakas.

Ich habe es mir wie folgt überlegt:

Kreislauf 1:
Ein NZXT Kraken X61 kühlt den I9 - 7900X

Kreislauf 2:
Es müssen 2 x ASUS ROG POSEIDON GeForce GTX 1080Ti Platinum edition gekühlt werden.

Folgende Teile für die Kühlung habe ich mir rausgesucht:

Pumpe: Alphacool Laing D5 Vario 12v
AGB: Alphacool Cape Coolplex PRO 25
Verbindungsstücke: Alphacool L shaped bolt for water block with 1/4 "thread and 10 / 8mm hose connection und Alphacool screw for water block with 1/4 "thread and for connection of 10 / 8mm hose
Leitung: Alphacool hose 13 / 10mm
Sensor: Alphacool Thermosensor 1/4 "
Radiator: Alphacool NexXxoS Xtreme III 360 Rev.2 

Fehlt da noch was?

Ich schätze das ein 360er Radiator für die Grakas nicht ausreichen, oder? Kann ich einfach einen zweiten Radiator in Reihe schalten und alles in einem Kreislauf anschließen? Oder muss ich jeweils für einen Radiator eine Pumpe haben?

Was hält ihr von der Konfig? Reicht ein AiO Kühler für die CPU? 

Danke,
Jeneeben

--------------------------------------
Für alle die diesen Beitrag noch lesen.
Dies ist mein finaler Warenkorb: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Ich empfehle euch trotzdem den kompletten Thread zu lesen


----------



## Happy_Hepo (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Die Pumpe sollte selbst auf Stufe 2 gedrosselt keine Probleme mit 2 Grakas und 2 Radis haben. 
Welche Alphacool D5 möchtest du nehmen? Die umgelabelte VP665 oder deren eigene VP755? Die VP665 kann ich bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen, die VP755 hat allerdings zumindest hier im Forum den Ruf, nicht besonders zuverlässig zu  sein und zu Ausfällen zu neigen.

Bezüglich Radifläche: je nachdem wie leise es sein soll, kannst du von etwa 120mm bis 140mm Radifläche pro 100W Wärmeleistung ausgehen.
Der einzelne 360er wird entsprechend nur mit Lüftern auf Orkanstärke zu guten Temperaturen führen, insbesondere wenn du übertaktest.

Gruß

Happy Hepo


----------



## jeneeben (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Hi Happy_Hepo,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Die Pumpe ist eine  VPP655.

Das ganze System sollte so Leise wie möglich sein. 
D.h. wenn ich mit 600W Wärmeleistung rechne, bräuchte ich ja schon drei 360er Radiatoren.
Reicht die Pumpe dafür aus? 

Gruß,
Jeneeben


----------



## Pelle0095 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Die Pumpe reicht für alles was du einbauen möchtest.

2*360= 6*120 also kannst du damit die beiden Grakas kühlen nur sehr leise wird das nicht.

Was für ein Gehäuse hast du?
Budget?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jeneeben (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Hi,
deshalb würde ich ja 3 * 360 nehmen, um leise kühlen zu können.
Ein neues Gehäuse kommt auch noch hinzu. Noch habe ich keins gewählt, da es stark abhängig von der Anzahl der Radiatoren sind.

Hat von euch jemand eine Empfehlung für ein Gehäuse welches Platz für 3 x 360er und 1 x 240er Radiatoren hat?

Danke,
Jeneeben


----------



## DARPA (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Schonmal an externe Radiatoren (Mora, Gigant) gedacht? Dann ist man flexibler in der Gehäusewahl und der Wärmeaustausch ist extern sogar effektiver.


----------



## jeneeben (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

An externe Radiatoren habe ich auch schon gedacht. Aber die würde ich erst in betracht ziehen wenn eine interne Kühlung nicht ausreicht. 

Theoretisch würden ja auch 2 x 360 und 1 x 240 ausreichen, oder?


----------



## Pelle0095 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Gehäuse die ich kenne und in Frage kommen sind.
Thermaltake X5, X9, X71 oder das W100 und dann noch die Caselabs Gehäuse.
Das Phanteks Enthoo Primo wäre auch noch ne Alternative.

3*360 würde ich als Minimum ansehen. Besser 3*420 im X9

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Ich würde direkt richtige WaKü Karten nehmen und nicht die Poseidon.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Vielleicht noch ein Hinweis zur Radiator Fläche!

Man sieht bei der Fury X das selbst ein einzelner 120mm  Radiator ausreichend sein kann.
Das physikalische Verhalten ist da eigentlich ziemlich simpel und ich hoffe ich kann es ebenso erklären.

Ein kleiner Radiator muss über die geringe Fläche die gesamte Wärme abgeben.
Daher benötigt er für niedrige Wassertemperaturen einen sehr hohen Luftdurchsatz was logischerweise eine hohe Lautstärke zur Folge hat und eine Wasserkuehlung ad absurdum führt.
Der Knackpunkt ist jedoch,dass eine GPU ein sehr geringes Delta zur Wassertemperatur aufweist (daher auch das FuryX Beispiel).
Mit anderen Worten - bei 50°C Wassertemperatur dürfte die Karte Werte um die 65 Grad erreichen.
Ein weiterer wichtiger Aspekt bei dieser Betrachtung = je höher das Delta von Wassertemperatur zur Umgebungsluft,desto weniger Luftdurchsatz ist dafür notwendig um beide anzugleichen.
Vorausgesetzt die erste variable bleibt konstant, also die Umgebungsluft die letztlich zum kühlen verwendet wird - genau das ist meiner Meinung nach bei internen Aufbauten durchaus ein Problem,siehe weiter unten.

Ich kann jetzt keine genaue Zahlen nennen, aber ich hoffe es ist verständlich worauf ich hinaus möchte.
Wenn wir 20°C Raumtemperatur annehmen, benötige ich für konstante 30°C Wassertemperatur zum Beispiel einen Lüfter mit 3500U/Min, bei 40°C 2000 U/Min Und für 50°C Wassertemperatur vielleicht noch 800 U/Min.

Natürlich sind hohe Wassertemperaturen nicht erstrebenswert und für die Pumpe und Schläuche,sowie Spannungswandler durchaus ein Problem.

Ich habe neben meinen Mora noch einen weiteren 480mm Radiator in den Loop eingebunden, die Temperaturen sind gerade mal 1,5 Grad gesunken.

Strebt man also beides an, leise und kühl, dann kann man gar nicht genügend Fläche haben - Dass war das was die anderen versucht haben zu erklären.

Dein Vorhaben beides zu trennen macht bei solch einem großen Unterschied bei der Abwärme zwischen GPU und CPU durchaus Sinn.
Die Variante ist jetzt nicht die eleganteste, aber eine pragmatische Vorgehensweise.
Alternativ würde ich dir dringend empfehlen mich mit dem Gedanke eine externe Kühlung zu verbauen anzufreunden!

Der Aufwand ist der gleiche bzw sogar noch einfacher und evtl. Sogar billiger.
Zudem kannst du einen externen Radiator leicht per Kupplung trennen, aber noch viel wichtiger - mit echter Frischluft versorgen.
Im Gehäuse herrschen immer höhere Temperaturen, bei reinen internen Aufbauten kann da bei falschem Airflow trotz ausreichend Fläche keine guten Werte die Folge sein.

Ich persönlich würde aber alles in einen Loop packen,auf einen relativ hohen Flow um die 80 Liter achten und mir einen Mora besorgen, wenn's richtig leise sein soll,dann vielleicht sogar zwei.

Das gehört zwar nicht zum Thema,aber eine zweite GPU macht nicht nur alles erheblich teurer und komplizierter, sondern steht auch in keinem Verhältnis.
Da würde ich das Geld lieber in adäquate Kühlung stecken die man dann auch weiterhin verwenden kann.


----------



## SpatteL (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Statt der NZXT Kraken für die CPU würde ich vorschlagen die auch gleich noch in den Kreislauf einzubinden.
Zudem würde ich dir empfehlen dir auch erstmal ein paar Grundlagen anzulesen:
[FAQ] Die neue große Wasserkühlungsfaq
[FAQ] Empfohlene Wasserkühlungszusammenstellungen in 4 Preisklassen mit Einbau



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Budget?


Wird wohl bei dem geplanten System keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## jeneeben (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort 

Es wäre schade wenn ich mir eine wakü zulege und dann am Ende doch keine ausreichende Kühlung habe..
Ich denke ich werde dann doch auf eine externe Kühlung setzen.
Wenn ich  2x Watercool MO-RA3 360 LT black verwende, reicht die Pumpe immer noch?
Und gibt es eine max. Länge des Kreislaufs? 

Gruß,
Jeneeben


----------



## jeneeben (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*



v3nom schrieb:


> Ich würde direkt richtige WaKü Karten nehmen und nicht die Poseidon.



Meinst du normale Karten und dann backplate und block dazu kaufen?
Oder gibt es wakü Karten so zu kaufen.
Gruß,
Jeneeben


----------



## SpatteL (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Bitte keine Doppelposts.

Ein 420er MoRa sollte schon reichen.
Die D5 hat mehr als genug Power.

Es gibt auch Karten mit vormontiertem Wasserkühler, das lassen sich die Hersteller aber gut bezahlen.
Selber umbauen ist da etwas günstiger.
Backplate ist dabei nicht zwingend nötig, dient eher der Optik.


----------



## EddyBaldon (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*



jeneeben schrieb:


> Oder gibt es wakü Karten so zu kaufen.



Klick mal in meine Sig...


----------



## jeneeben (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Super, vielen Dank! 
Wenn ich mir deine Bilder so ansehe werde ich mir wohl definitiv einen externen Radiator zu legen  
Das Gehäuse sieht dann nicht so vollgepackt aus und im Falle eines Upgrades kann man ja immer noch erweitern.

Du hast ja auch eine Radiatorfläche von 700 (2 x 280 + 140).  
Reicht dann wirklich nur ein 420er Radiator extern? Oder soll ich zusätzlich dazu noch einen 360er dazustellen.
Es geht mir dabei um eine gute, leise Kühlung.


----------



## EddyBaldon (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Ich habs intern aus sportlichen Bastelambitionen umgesetzt. Ein externer Mo-Ra ist immer einer gute Wahl. Das wird dann recht leise.

p.s.
Stell den Radi weit weg von dir. Die Abwärme der beiden Ti ist schon ganz nennenswert.


----------



## IssaP (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Ich glaube du missverstehst den Namen des Moras, der heißt zwar 420, hat aber die Kühlfläche von 3 420er Radiatoren (9x140mm) was wirklich massig Kühlfläche ist.


----------



## EddyBaldon (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Wer hat was Anderes behauptet?


----------



## Killermarkus81 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*



EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Wer hat was Anderes behauptet?



Ich glaube das war auf diesen Satz bezogen:

_Reicht dann wirklich nur ein 420er Radiator extern? Oder soll ich zusätzlich dazu noch einen 360er dazustellen._

Die Pumpe ist einer der stärksten und besten auf dem Markt, die packt selbst zwei Moras.
Wichtig ist das entkoppeln bei hohen Leistungen, sonst gibt's Resonanzen die teilweise richtig laut sein können.

Aber mit einem 420er Mora ist man selbst für zwei 300 Watt GPU's gut gerüstet.

Ach ja,und die 360er Moras kommen auch mit 180mm Lüfter klar,das senkt den Invest erheblich!
9 hochwertige Lüfter kosten ne ganze Stange Geld.
Leider sind die 180mm Lüfter aber allesamt nicht so hochwertig und in einer viel kleineren Auswahl zu haben als 140mm Lüfter.
Ich habe mal aber von einer Adaption von 200mm Lüfter gehört, da würden sich die neuen Noctua's anbieten die zwar optisch gewöhnungsbedürftig sind,aber eben sehr hochwertig!


----------



## jeneeben (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Als Lüfter würde ich die Noctua NF-A14 nehmen. Sind die ausreichend?
Und bei den Moras, sollte man die LT Variante oder PRO Variante kaufen? Bringt überhaupt Lüfter auf beiden Seiten viel?


----------



## Killermarkus81 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*



jeneeben schrieb:


> Als Lüfter würde ich die Noctua NF-A14 nehmen. Sind die ausreichend?
> Und bei den Moras, sollte man die LT Variante oder PRO Variante kaufen? Bringt überhaupt Lüfter auf beiden Seiten viel?



Ja,die sind sehr gut.
Ich finde die E-Loops halt am schönsten.
Push Pull Betrieb bringt nach meiner Erfahrung so an die 2-3 Grad Celsius Wassertemperatur bei gleichbleibender Lautstärke, dass ist schon relativ viel.
Allerdings ist der Invest auch immens.
Ich würde daher eher abraten, aber eine Wasserkuehlung ist vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ohnehin katastrophal und dennoch würde ich mich nie mehr ohne zufrieden geben.


----------



## EddyBaldon (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Die hier machen einen richtig guten Job und sind mehr als bezahlbar. Auch kann man 5 Stück zusammenschalten. Im Push bis 600 Upm faktisch lautlos.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Bei der PRO Variante ist die zweite Halterung mit dabei um Push Pull beitreiben zu können.
Diese Halterung ist aber auch im Nachhinein zu kaufen sollte es nicht ausreichen.

Habe selbst den 360 Lt mit 9x NF-P12 verbaut.
Die Lüfter haben mich um die 180 Euro gekostet, aber sie sind mit 300 U/min nicht hörbar und mit etwa 500-600 U/min noch sehr leise.
In meinem Fall hat es sich gelohnt, da mir unter Last 500 U/min ausreichen. Über 600 U/min musste ich bisher nicht gehen und dies ohne Push Pull.

Habe aber intern noch 3x NF-A14 und 2x NF-F12 auf meine Radiatoren verbaut, so das der Mora hier mit den intern verbauten Radiatoren mit unterstützt wird.


----------



## jeneeben (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Danke allen für die Antworten.
Ich habe mal folgendes zusammengestellt:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Ich hoffe ich habe genügend stecker eingeplant und hoffentlich sind auch alle kompatibel miteinander.
Denkt ihr es fehlt etwas?

Gruß,
Jeneeben


----------



## EddyBaldon (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

3.000 Upm Industrial Noctuas? Willst du einen Frisiersalon aufmachen? Du braucht nicht mal 1.200er. Wenn nachher alles ok ist, wirst du bestenfalls bei 600 Upm landen.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Bei einem 420er Radiator wären auch diese Lüfter eine gute Alternative: NF-A20 PWM


----------



## EddyBaldon (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Die Farbe, die Farbe...  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

*performance > aesthetics*


Wobei ich Noctuas inzwischen nichtmal hässlich finde.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Die Industrial sollen angeblich manchmal Geräusche aus dem Lager verursachen. In meinem Fall sind meine intern verbaute Lüfter nicht direkt sichtbar und die vom Mora sind meiner Meinung nach ganz ok. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber mir waren leise und gute Lüfter bei niedriger Drehzahl wichtiger, da ich nicht ständig auf meine Lüfter schaue. Da würden mich irgendwelche Geräusche von den Lüfter mehr nerven.


----------



## jeneeben (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Was hält ihr von diesen?
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK3 ( 140x140x25mm ) | Axial Lufter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Der einzige Grund wieso ich die Noctua Lüfter gewählt habe ist die Farbe


----------



## Pelle0095 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Die Blacksilent sind gute Lüfter und lange Jahre die Empfehlung, dann aber in der PK1 oder PK2 Version.

Das beste in Schwarz was gerade gibt sind die Eloops.
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B14-PS Black Edition - 140mm PWM

Hast du schon eine Lüfter Steuerung?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jeneeben (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Ne noch nicht.
Welche Steuerung könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Im Wasserkühlungsbereich gibt es nichts besseres als das Aquaero 5 oder 6.


----------



## Pelle0095 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Jupp Aquaero oder ein Mainboard mit Temperatursensoreingang.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Wenn das Aquero 6LT oder Pro je nach Bedürfnis


----------



## EddyBaldon (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Aquaero 6 LT, die Software ist der Hammer.


----------



## Chukku (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Soll die CPU eigentlich übertaktet werden?

Wenn ich das aus den vorläufigen Tests richtig in Erinnerung habe, soll der 7900X übertaktet ja erstaunlich viel Strom / Wärme umsetzen... nahe an die 300W ran.
So ganz unberücksichtigt würde ich das also nicht unbedingt lassen.
Mit einem Mora 420 wären wir dann effektiv bei jeweils einem 420er Radi pro GPU / CPU (also pro ca. 300W).
Das ist zwar schon sehr ordentlich, aber überdimensioniert ist es beileibe nicht.

Ich würde vielleicht noch einen 360er oder 420er zusätzlich intern einbauen.
Dann sieht das Case auch nicht so leer aus 


Davon eimal abgesehen nochmal 2 Kommentare zum Warenkorb:
- die Alphacool "Eisrohr" PETG Rohre haben hier im Forum den Ruf, dass sie besonders schwer zu verarbeiten sind.
Ich hab aber mit Kunststoff Rohren bisher nicht gearbeitet, kann also von meiner Seite aus auch keine besseren empfehlen.

- Noctua hat ja inzwischen (auf der Computex) auch schwarze Varianten der "normalen" NF-A14 Lüfter angekündigt.
Leider weiß man noch nicht, wann die tatsächlich erscheinen.
Aber vielleicht kannst du ja übergangsweise irgendwelche "billigen" 140er oder 4 x 200er Lüfter verwenden und später auf die schwarzen Noctuas umrüsten.
Macht nicht wahnsinnig viel Sinn... aber.. ich wollts mal erwähnt haben


----------



## jeneeben (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

So, hier der Finale Warenkorb:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Mag von euch jemand mal schauen ob ich an alles gedacht habe? Fehlen noch irgendwelche Anschlüsse? Ist etwas nicht notwending?
Kann ich mit dem Warenkorb sofort loslegen? 

Ich habe mir eine kleine Zeichnung (Paint sei Dank) von der Wakü gemacht (s. Anhang), um nachzuzählen wie viele Anschlüsse ich benötige usw. 

Stimmt alles soweit?

VIelen Dank nochmal für eure Hilfe!

Ach...gibt es eventuell eine günstigere Alternative zum eLoop? Bei 21 Lüfter geht das doch schon ins Geld


----------



## Chukku (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Das mit den Lüftern ist gar nicht so einfach...

Die eLoops sind zwar prinzipiell hervorragende Lüfter, aber sie machen Probleme (turbinenartiges Pfeifen) sobald sich etwas in ihrem Ansaugbereich befindet.
Deshalb eignen sie sich grundsätzlich nicht, um sie auf der "Pull" Seite eines Radiators zu verwenden.
Gelegentlich machen sie auch schon Probleme, wenn man sie in der Front eines PC-Gehäuses einsetzt, weil dann Luftfilter und Streben vom Gehäuse vor ihnen sind.. das kann mit Pech auch schon ausreichen.

Ich würde also an deiner Stelle ohnehin maximal 9 eLoops kaufen.. für die Push Seite des MoRa.
Die standard Empfehlung für die Pull Seite und die Front deines Gehäuses wären halt die Noctuas.. wenn da die Sache mit der Farbe nicht wäre.
Aber vielleicht siehst du die Rückseite des Moras und die Innenseite deiner Gehäusefront  ja gar nicht?

Falls doch wäre es ja vielleicht wirklich einer Überlegung wert, Übergangsweise 12 Stück Arctic Fan F14 PWM PST ( 140x140x25mm ) | Axial Lufter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany zu nehmen (die sind ja weiter vorne empfohlen worden) und dann später gegen die schwarzen Noctuas aufzurüsten, sobald die verfügbar sind.

Ansonsten gibt es bestimmt auch noch andere brauchbare Lüfter zwischen 10 und 18€, bei denen man dann auch gleich bleiben kann. Ich hab da aus eigener Erfahrung aber leider noch nichts gefunden.
Hab nur mal BeQuiet PureWings und Noctua "Redux" ausprobiert und bin von beiden enttäuscht worden.


Übrigens kannst du den MoRa auch direkt bei Watercool.de kaufen.
Da ist er nämlich auf Lager (auch in verschiedenen Farben).. im Gegensatz zu dem "Liefertermin unbekannt" bei Aquatuning
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...6&PageSize=30&OrderBy=NameOrAlias&OrderDesc=0


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Moin um Geld zu sparen kannst du ja erstmal die 420er intern weglassen. Dann baust du erstmal den Kreislauf Nu mit dem MO-RA auf und testest das mit destilliertem Wasser und wenn das dann nicht reicht baust du den internen Radiator dazu.
Der 420er MO-RA ist schon groß genug, du musst ja nicht unbedingt 30° Wassertemperatur haben 35 oder im Sommer 40°  sind doch völlig okay.

Du hast 3 Pin Verlängerungkabel im Warenkorb hast aber 4 Pin Lüfter.

Das Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra ist gut und günstiger.
Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra Kanister - rot 5000ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Primochill LRT Schläuche sind auch gut.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trash123 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Ich würde auch auf einem externen Radi kein push/pull machen. Hier reicht ein leichter Luftzug um ordentlich zu kühlen.


----------



## jeneeben (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Vielen Dank.
Habe den Warenkorb aktualisiert:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Bei 2-3 Grad weniger Wärme bei gleichbleibender Lautstärke bleibe ich wohl bei Push-Pull 

Da ich beruflich in Tschechien wohne, werde ich die Teile hier bestellen. Es geht mir darum, dass ich nichts vergessen habe.

Ich bin noch am überlegen, ob ich vielleicht doch nicht auf Hardtubes gehen soll..ich würde aber intern alles mit Hardtubes und den Mo-Ra mit normalen Schläuchen verbinden.
Welche Verbindungsstücke benötige ich dann?

Danke,
Jeneeben


----------



## Chukku (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Ich würd sagen, das sieht gut aus.

Ob Push-Pull am Mora nun wirklich Sinn macht, kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht beurteilen.
Probiers am Ende einfach mal aus.

Einziger Einwand, den ich noch hätte:
Mit der "CapeKelvinCatcher" Flüssigkeit hab ich besonders in Verbindung mit den Alphacool Schläuchen keine so tolle Erfahrung gemacht.
Die Schläuche wurden schnell trübe und es schwamm schleimiges Zeug in der Flüssigkeit rum.
Ich würde stattdessen eher zu Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 500ml | Konzentrate | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany in Verbindung mit destilliertem Wasser raten.
Das kann man auch etwas stärker verdünnen, als auf der Packung steht.. damit reichen 500ml Konzentrat auf jeden Fall aus.
Und als Schläuche würde ich eher so etwas wie Mayhems Ultra Clear oder EK-DuraClear nehmen... hängt aber am Ende davon ab, wo du genau bestellst und was dort lieferbar ist.


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Mit einem MO-RA 420 und 18 Eloops bekommt man bestimmt  auch 2 MO-RA mit 18 Arctic F14 Silent. Das ist dann bestimmt leiser und man kann sich eigentlich auch die Lüftersteuerung sparen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jeneeben (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

So...hoffentlich hier der finale Warenkorb...Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Ich benutze intern Hardtubes und zum MoRa normale Schläuche.
Als Lüfter kommen folgendes zum Einsatz:

9 x eLoops (MoRa - Push)
9 x Artic Fans (MoRa - Pull)
3 x Noctua für den internen Radi

Wenn sich jemand mal den WK anschauen könnte wär das Toll 
Dann kann ich die Teile bestellen


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Du hast nur 2x Anschraubtülle genommen.
Zum Mora musst du aber 4x haben, 2x an den Schnellverschlüsse und 2x an dem Mora selber.


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Wieso 4* den Splitty?
Du hast zu viele Hardtubeanschlüsse.
Die Internen Noctua sind nicht so gut, die Industrial klackern.
Ein 420st intern ist besser als der XT.

Tygon Norprene sind Weichmacherfrei und somit besser geeignet.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jeneeben (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Alles klar.
Habe den WK angepasst:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Haarstrich (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Den Norprene verwendest Du ja extern zum Mora. Je nach dem wie der Mora zum Rechner steht solltest Du da Winkeladapter einplanen. Der 13/10 Norprene knickt sehr schnell. 16/10 ist da stabiler. Und warum denn 9 Eloops und 9 Arctic? Kannst auch 18 Arctic nehmen und ca. 160€ einsparen.


----------



## jeneeben (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Sind die eLoops nicht besser als die Artics? (Mit besser meine ich, bessere Kühlleistung bei gleichbleibender Lautstärke)

Habe den WK noch mal überarbeitet.
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Die Schläuche zum MoRa sind nun 16/10 mit Winkeln.
Den 420er Radi intern habe ich mit dem ST30 ersetzt.
Laut der Bewertung, bekommt man nicht die "normalen" Lüfter auf dem Radi, wenn man Verbindungstücke für Hardtubes verwendet. Deshalb werde ich intern die Corsair ML140 benutzen.
Ich habe auch die eLoop Lüfter mit Artics ersetzt.

Gruß,
Jeneeben


----------



## Chukku (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Die eLoops sind auf jeden Fall besser als die Arctics.
Aber es macht in der Tat nicht allzuviel Sinn, beide miteinander zu mischen.
Von daher machst du mit den 18 Arctics wahrscheinlich nicht viel falsch...  
Ich kenn die Lüfter allerdings nicht.. wenn die leichtes Klackern oder Lagerschleifen haben (was mich in der Preisklasse jetzt nicht wundern würde), dann wäre das bei 18 Stück schon extrem nervig.
Musst du selbst entscheiden.. entweder probierst du es einfach aus und riskierst, die Investition von 18 Billiglüftern "in den Sand zu setzen", oder du gibst dich erstmal mit 9 eLoops im Push-Only zufrieden.

Aber den Satz musst du uns jetzt noch mal erklären:
"Laut der Bewertung, bekommt man nicht die "normalen" Lüfter auf dem Radi, wenn man Verbindungstücke für Hardtubes verwendet. Deshalb werde ich intern die Corsair ML140 benutzen."
Welche Bewertung und was ist ein "normaler" Lüfter und was soll an den ML140 anders sein?

Wenn es darum geht, dass die Anschlusstüllen am Radiator mit den Lüftern kollidieren können.. Mit zwei davon wäre das Problem schon gelöst:
Verlangerung G1/4 auf G1/4 25mm - gerandelt - black matt | Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Aber die Lüfter wären doch in dem Fall eh auf der anderen Seite des Radiators, oder? Also zwischen Gehäusefront und Radi. 
Die Rohranschlüsse wären doch auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite.

Die ML Lüfter von Corsair sind einfach nur teuer, taugen aber nicht viel.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Habe die Arctics vor Jahren gerne gekauft, da sie gut und günstig waren.
Aber von der Lautstärke habe sie mich noch nie überzeugt, so das ich in meinem Fall jetzt lieber auf Nocuta gebaut habe.

Aber ist jetzt ein paar Jahre her, wie heutige Lüfter davon abschneiden kann ich nicht sagen.

Bei meinem Mora gehen die Anschlüsse von der Seite raus, so das sie gar nicht in der nähe der Lüfter sind.
Es gibt aber auch Anschlussmöglichkeiten an den Seiten der Lüfter, die ich bei mir nicht genutzt habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chukku (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

@ IICARUS:

Ich glaub es geht ihm um den interenen Nexxxos ST30 420.
Bei den Nexxxos Radiatoren ist bekannt, dass sie sehr wenig Platz zwischen G1/4 Gewinden und Lüffi-Position haben.
Da kann es bei breiten Anschlüssen schnell mal zur Kollision kommen.

Aber wie gesagt: bei dem Radi in der Front sollten die Lüfter eigentlich auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite der Anschlüsse liegen.
Und selbst wenn nicht: 25mm Distanzstück löst das Problem.

Auf jeden Fall sehe ich nicht den Zusammenhang zwischen der Kollision und einem Corsair ML140


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Alles klar, dann hatte ich dies missverstanden.


----------



## jeneeben (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Welche Lüfter sind im Push sowie Pull Betrieb gut? Bzw. welche sind die besten Lüfter, welche man mit Geld kaufen kann (und in Schwarz)? 

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich den internen Radi in die Front oder oben installieren soll.
Das Gehäuse wird wohl ein Dark Base Pro 900 werden.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

In schwarz würde ich die eLoops nehmen und wenn brauch/gelb ok wäre die normalen Nocuta.


----------



## jeneeben (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Ich dachte die eLoops sind im Pullen laut?
Die sollten schon schwarz sein.

und wie gut schneiden die Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK1 ab?
Kann ich in Push-Pull betreiben?


----------



## Chukku (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Ja sind sie.
Mit eLoops nur pushen.

Ich kenne leider keine guten "Puller", die nicht hellbraun wären (zumindest nicht aus eigener Erfahrung).

Ich hab auch mal die NB Black Silent Pro empfohlen (weil ich davon gelesen hatte) und bin dann im Luftkühl-Forum von einem Experten zurechtgewiesen worden, dass die auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei sind.
Du könntest aber einfach mal hier nachfragen:

140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016


----------



## Duke711 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Den 420er würde ich mir evtl. sparen und das unsinnige Push-Pull sowie so, hat bei den Lüfterpreisen auch in keinster Weise ein sinnvolles Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnis. Kaufe Dir lieber dann noch einen zweiten Mora oder streiche einfach neun Lüfter von der Einkaufsliste.


----------



## jeneeben (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Und wieder ein weiteres Update meines WKs 
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Der MoRa wird nur einseitig betrieben, bis gute Puller auf dem Markt kommen 

Der interne Radiator bleibt, damit das Gehäuse nicht so leer aussieht.

Sollte ich den internen Radiator in der Front oder oben im Deckel unterbringen?


----------



## SpatteL (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Wenn du ein aquaero hast, reicht vom Durchflusssensor auch die Variante ohne USB, der kommt dann an den dafür vorgesehenen Anschluss am aquaero.
Wozu die Eisbaer Intel Halterung?
Ein Wassertemperatursensor fehlt da auch noch.


----------



## Nachty (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Die Alphacool Eiszapfen mit Norprene Schlauch halten nicht die kannst du einfach wieder rausziehen 


Halten tun diese hier

Bitspower Anschluss 1/4 Zoll auf 16/10mm - matt black


----------



## Pelle0095 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Moin
Den internen Radi an den Deckel und auspustend damit die Lüfter auch gesehen werden.

Muss das Gitter für den MO-RA sein? Es passt nämlich nicht ganz und die Eloops machen Geräusche wenn direkt vor ihnen etwas, wie das Gitter, vor dem Ansaugbereich ist.

Mit den Lüftern wäre das einfachste und günstigste du nimmst 4*200er Noctua und drehst den MO-RA so das du die Lüfter nicht siehst. Das ist nur ein Vorschlag.

Welche Grafikarte und welche Kühler hast du dafür?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*



jeneeben schrieb:


> Und wieder ein weiteres Update meines WKs
> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Der MoRa wird nur einseitig betrieben, bis gute Puller auf dem Markt kommen
> ...



Die 140er eLoops sind 29mm dick und somit 4mm dicker als normale Lüfter. Damit passt die Lüfterblende von Watercool nicht! Außerdem brauchen die eLoops zwingend 10mm freien Ansaugbereich (die Lüfterblende muss auch soviel Abstand haben).
Beim 420er Mora kann ich die 200er Noctua empfehlen, aber die sind auch 30mm dick...


----------



## jeneeben (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

@SpatteL
Es ging mir mehr um die Backplate, als die Halterung. 
Wassertemp sensor habe ich hinzugefügt.
Der Durchfluss Sensor ohne USB ist ja leider nicht vorrätig. Den mit USB kann ich ja trotzdem ans aquaero anschließen, oder?

@Nachty
Danke für den Hinweis. Habe die Alphacool Tüllen durch diese hier ersetzt: 16/10mm Anschraubtulle G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel | 16/10mm | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
laut Beschreibung passen die für Norprene 

@Pelle0095
Als Grafikkarten kommen 2 x ASUS GTX 1080 ti Poseidon zum Einsatz. 

@Pelle0095 & v3nom
Klar kann das Gitter weg. Können 200mm genug Druck aufbauen um den MoRa ausreichen leise zu kühlen?

Rein theoretisch, wenn ich mir einen zweiten MoRa hinstelle, und jeweils mit 4 x 200mm Lüfter betreibe. Müssen die MoRas nebeneinander angeschlossen werden? Oder kann ich sie auch hintereinander stellen (Sandwich mäßig)?

Ich danke allen nochmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## SpatteL (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Backplate brauchst du bei 2066 nicht, da ist schon eine am MB, aber auch sonst ist das nicht wirklich nötig.
Aqua Computer Webshop -  Durchflusssensor high flow G1/4 fur aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust 53068
Via aquabus kannst du auch die USB Variante ans aquaero anschließen.

Du willst doch offensichtlich komplett auf WaKü, warum dann also solche Hybrid Grakas?


----------



## jeneeben (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Naja, ich finde die Asus Grafikkarte ganz schön, vor allem mit dem infinity mirror effekt 

Uns, preislich gesehen kostet die Grafikkarte ja auch nur 50€ Aufpreis, würde ich mir eine "normale" Grafikkarte + Block kaufen, wird es teurer.

Ich meine, es gibt ja keine Nachteile wenn es ne Hybrid karte ist, oder? Kühlt eine Hybrid Karte schlechter als eine reine "wasser karte"?


----------



## chaotium (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Wahrscheinlich wird dabei nur die GPU an sich gekühlt, der rest wird per Luft gekühlt


----------



## v3nom (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*



jeneeben schrieb:


> Können 200mm genug Druck aufbauen um den MoRa ausreichen leise zu kühlen?
> 
> Rein theoretisch, wenn ich mir einen zweiten MoRa hinstelle, und jeweils mit 4 x 200mm Lüfter betreibe. Müssen die MoRas nebeneinander angeschlossen werden? Oder kann ich sie auch hintereinander stellen (Sandwich mäßig)?



Die 200mm laufen nochmal deutlich besser bei mir auf dem Mora verglichen mit den eLoops. Leiser sind die dabei auch noch! (5820k@4,5GHz und GTX 1080@2,1GHz)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moras im Sandwich ist rausgeschmissens Geld. Also nicht die Abluft des ersten zum kühlen des anderen nehmen. 2x Moras ist auch ein ziemlicher overkill, einer reicht auf jeden Fall.


----------



## jeneeben (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Alles klar. Vielen Dank!
Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt nichts ausgelassen: 
http://www.aquatuning.de/AtsdCartSave/load/key/1de89b430df2455fab0e4bc9c7c359fb

Aquatuning hat die NF A20 nicht, also die fehlen noch im WK


----------



## chaotium (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Wieso brauchst du einen internen Radiator?
 Das ist nur verschwendung und bringt keinen nennenswerten Vorteil


----------



## jeneeben (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Das wurde ja schon vorher erwähnt.
1. Es sind 2 x GTX 1080ti und 1 x i9 7900x zu kühlen. Mit OC sind das bis zu 300W pro Komponente bzw. 1 x 420er Radi..
Heißt ein MoRa würde ausreichen...aber es ist kein Overkill, also ohne Reserven.

2. Ohne den internen Radiator würde das Gehäuse (Dark base pro 900) ziemlich leer aussehen


----------



## chaotium (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Ich hatte damals einen I7 Haswell und zwei 780Ti, Kepler im Vollausbau.
ich hab die drei Tiger mit zwei 480er gut gekühlt.

Warum hast Du dir nicht AMS Radiatoren von Aquacomputer angeschaut?


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Müsste man jemanden fragen der das Darkbase pro900 hat ob ein 40mm dicker Radi auch reingeht, oder obs zu Mb problemen zwecks fehlender tiefe kommt.
Zu den Ams ode Airplex radiatoren sind wie auch der Mora Röhrenradioatoren und im vergleich zu den Netzraditoren qualiätsmaßig einfach nur irre. Das Produkt spiegelt wirklich "MADE IN GERMANY" wieder


----------



## Chukku (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Ich sag das ja nur ungern, aber irgendwie drehen wir uns im Kreis.

Die 200er Noctuas hätte ich auch weiter vorne schon vorgeschlagen... wenn Noctuas wegen ihrer Farbe (auch die 200er sind hellbraun) nicht schon kategorisch ausgeschlossen worden wären.

So wie ich das sehe, wäre die sinnvollste Variante nun:
Mora mit 9 x eLoops "Push only"
420er Radi oben ins Gehäuse (wenns passt) mit 3 eLoops "push only" (rausblasend).

So hast du nur Lüfter, die dir optisch gefallen und gleichzeitig hochwertig sind, ohne dass du ein Problem mit dem Ansaugbereich der eLoops hast.


----------



## v3nom (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*



jeneeben schrieb:


> Ohne den internen Radiator würde das Gehäuse (Dark base pro 900) ziemlich leer aussehen



Also neben dem Mora 420 mit 200mm Noctuas habe ich auch das DBP900 
Ich habe vorne einen 360er Radi drin, welcher noch aus der Zeit vor dem Mora ist. Der Mora kühlt das Wasser um ca. 2,5°C herunter und der 360er um 0,5°C.
Der interne Radi ist auch super, wenn man den Mora mal eben vom Kühlprozess ausklinken will und den PC trotzdem weiter nutzen möchte.



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Müsste man jemanden fragen der das Darkbase pro900 hat ob ein 40mm dicker Radi auch reingeht, oder obs zu Mb problemen zwecks fehlender tiefe kommt.
> Zu den Ams ode Airplex radiatoren sind wie auch der Mora Röhrenradioatoren und im vergleich zu den Netzraditoren qualiätsmaßig einfach nur irre. Das Produkt spiegelt wirklich "MADE IN GERMANY" wieder



Da zitiere ich mich mal selber:
"Auf den Seiten 44-46 im Handbuch geht be quiet! auf die möglichen Dicken der Radiator/Lüfter-Kombinationen im Deckel ein und berücksichtigt dabei auch die unterschiedlichen Montagen des Mainboards. Im Auslieferungszustand sind nur 40mm frei. Versetzt man das Mainboardtray um ein bis zwei Stufen nach unten sind bis zu 62mm bzw 84mm Platz vorhanden."


----------



## Pladdaah (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

FYI - Heftige Kritik an Intel Skylake-X: Viele Mainboard-Kuhler sind unterdimensioniert


----------



## Chukku (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Die Meldung ist aber möglicheweise ein bisschen übereilt.

Im HWLuxx Forum kann man das aktuell einigermassen live mitverfolgen.
Auch mit Zitaten, die aus dem CB Forum rüberkopiert werden.

Das Hauptproblem bei "Der 8auer" scheint ein falscher Offset zwischen VCore und VCCin gewesen zu sein. Wobei man damit auch nur Hitze von den Spawas weg und in die CPU hineinverlagert.
Ist aber von ihm bisher noch nicht so bestätigt worden.
In jedem Fall bleibt aber der Fakt bestehen, dass die Heatsinks auf den SpaWas ein schlechter Witz sind.

Hier scheint es in jedem Fall noch eine sinnvolle Maßnahme zu sein, Universal WaKü Blöcke von Watercool auf zu verwenden.
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...gories/Wasserkühler/MB_Kuehler/"MB Universal"


----------



## chaotium (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Es wird interessant zu sehen, wie gut man die 300 Watt noch gut mit einem Luftkühler noch kühlen kann


----------



## jeneeben (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

@Chukku
Ja, das mit den 200mm Noctuas hattest du schon am Anfang vorgeschlagen. 
Die Idee hatte ich am Anfang verworfen, weil ich eine Push-Pull Konfig haben wollte. D.h. die Lüfter sieht man, egal wie man den Radi hinstellt.
Aber nun, da ich doch nur eine Push Konfig installieren werde, kann ich den Radi so hinstellen dass man  nur den Radi und nicht die Lüfter selbst sehen kann.

Aber so wie ich das jetzt verstehe sind 4 x 200mm Noctuas besser als 9 x eLoops?

Gruß,
Jeneeben


----------



## v3nom (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Genau, meiner Meinung und Messeung nach sind 4x200mm Noctua leiser und kühlen besser als 9xeLoops.

Push/Pull wird bei nem Mora tendenziell wenig bringen.


----------



## jeneeben (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Ich hätte da noch eine allgemeine Frage:
Sind 2,5°C weniger Wassertemperatur viel?


----------



## v3nom (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Bei z.B. 7°C Delta zur Luft, ja.
Bei z.B. 30°C Delta zur Luft, nein.

Beziehst du dich auf meine 2,5°C? Das wäre das Delta zwischen Wasser vor und nach Mora. Geht also beim zocken mit z.B. 35,5°C in den Mora, kommt mit 33°C raus und kühlt damit die GPU auf unter 40°C.


----------



## jeneeben (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Genau, ich bezog mich auf deine 2,5°C.

Wie heiß wäre denn die GPU wenn das Wasser vom Mora 30,5°C betragen würde?


----------



## SpatteL (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Im Idealfall um den gleichen Betrag geringer.
Aber ob die GPU nun 40, 45 oder 50°C hat, ist der doch völlig wurscht, das sind alles Spitzenwerte.
Auch musst du die Wassertemperaturen von v3nom jetzt nicht als Anhaltspunkt oder Ziel annehmen, solltest mMn nur darauf schauen, an der heißesten Stelle unter 45°C Wasser zu bleiben.


----------



## jeneeben (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Alles klar.
Der Hintergrund der Frage war nur ob es sich "lohnt" einen zweiten MoRa hinzustellen.

Bin grad dabei meinen Raum virtuell zu gestaltet. Und ich hätte Platz für zwei MoRas


----------



## SpatteL (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, kannst du das machen, können die Lüfter halt noch langsamer drehen bzw zum Teil gar nicht.
Würde es aber erst mal mit einem versuchen und schauen, wie es mit den Temperaturen aussieht.


----------



## v3nom (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*



jeneeben schrieb:


> Wie heiß wäre denn die GPU wenn das Wasser vom Mora 30,5°C betragen würde?



Mit einer 1080 hatte ich ein Delta von 7,5°C Wasser zu GPU, bei der 1080Ti ist das lustiger Weise etwas niedriger (hier wird das Wasser aber wärmer). Ich komme aber auch nur so weit runter weil ich Liquid Metal zwischen GPU und Kühler habe.



jeneeben schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> Der Hintergrund der Frage war nur ob es sich "lohnt" einen zweiten MoRa hinzustellen.



Ich würde dir raten: Nimm 1x 420er Mora mit 200mm Noctuas und 1-2 interne Radiatoren. Damit kannst du auch mal autonom ohne Mora den Rechner nutzen und hast ordentlich Kapazitäten.
Mein Mora langweilt sich richtig und wenn du dann mit 10°C Delta Luft-Wasser zufrieden bist, reicht dir 1x Mora zu den internen. Der 2. würde das Wasser dann nochmal etwas weiter abkühlen, aber hier lohnen sich die Kosten eigentlich nicht.


----------



## jeneeben (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Nach den neusten Berichten, zieht die CPU mit OC 400Watt... Wenn ich die Grakas auch mit jeweils 400W berechne, wird es knapp:

Bei 100W werden ja 120mm Radi Fläche benötigt. Heißt bei 1200W werden 1440mm Radi Fläche benötigt. Zur Verfügung hätte ich 1680mm (3 x 420 + 1x420 intern).
Reicht das für eine ausreichend, leise Kühlung? Wir haben vorher immer mit 300W pro Komponente gerechnet. 

Ich habe da noch drei Fragen:
1.  Wie sieht es aus mit WLP? Lohnt es sich alle Komponenten mit Flüssigmetal zu bestreichen?

2.  Muss ich beim Kreislauf auf etwas achten? Geplant ist es wie folgt:
      AGB/Pumpe - CPU - int. Radiator - GPUs  - MoRa - AGB/Pumpe

Der Grund wieso ich von der Pumpe erst zur CPU und dann zum Radi gehe, ist damit das Wasser, welches von der CPU schon erhitzt wurde, wieder vom Radi gekühlt wird, bevor es zu den GPUs geht.

3. Brauche ich Shrouds?


----------



## Pelle0095 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

1: bei der GPU nicht, bei den neuen Intel weiß ich das nicht.

2: Kann man machen muss aber nicht. Entscheide das so wie es für dich am besten ist.

3: Nein nicht bei der Fläche.

M.M.n wird die Fläche reichen.
Von der Leistung sowieso und wenn es dir ein bisschen zu laut ist dann stellst du halt den MO-RA einem Meter weiter weg.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*



jeneeben schrieb:


> 1.  Wie sieht es aus mit WLP? Lohnt es sich alle Komponenten mit Flüssigmetal zu bestreichen?



Nein! Wenn dann würde ich es nur bei der GPU und vernickelten Kühlern machen und nicht bei der CPU, da hier Rückstände garantiert sind.
Bei der GPU auch umbedingt dann alles um den CHip abkleben mit Isolierband.
Lohnen tut es sich aber nicht, das sind evtl 2-3°C bessere Chip Temps, aber ohne Einfluss auf den Loop.



jeneeben schrieb:


> 2.  Muss ich beim Kreislauf auf etwas achten? Geplant ist es wie folgt:
> AGB/Pumpe - CPU - int. Radiator - GPUs  - MoRa - AGB/Pumpe
> 
> Der Grund wieso ich von der Pumpe erst zur CPU und dann zum Radi gehe, ist damit das Wasser, welches von der CPU schon erhitzt wurde, wieder vom Radi gekühlt wird, bevor es zu den GPUs geht.



Bei mir kühlt der interne 360er Radi das Wasser nach der GPU und der CPU um 0,5°C ab... 6950X@4,3GHz und 1080Ti@2GHz.

Nimm lieber kurze Schlauchwege und das es optisch ansprechend ist.



jeneeben schrieb:


> 3. Brauche ich Shrouds?



Nicht zwingend, aber für die beste Kühlleistung würden die schon etwas bringen.


----------



## Duke711 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Bei der CPU lohnt sich das flüssig Metall und zwar zwischen Die und dem HS


----------



## chaotium (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Du wirst Die CPU sicher nicht 400 Watt entlocken können


----------



## jeneeben (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Ein kleines zwischen Update: 
Alle Teile sind nun endlich bestellt. Ich warte nur noch auf die Lieferung.

Gruß,
Jeneeben

Update 2:
Alle PC Teile sind nun angekommen, und auch der großteil der WK (Mora und paar kleinigkeiten Fehler noch)

Nun habe ich ein kleines Problem...Da ich die Pumpe / AGB Kombo entkoppeln will, habe ich die Kombo auf ein shoggy sandwich geschraubt/geklebt. Nun steht die Kombo nur auf dem schwamm...Es wackelt zwar, aber umkippen wird es nicht (hoffentlich)
Ist das normal? 

Gruß,
Jeneeben


----------



## Pelle0095 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Du wirst es im befüllten Umstand dann ja sehen.
Ich hatte noch keine AGB Kombi auf einem Shoggy, du kannst beim Eisbecher ja die Halterung für die Wand zusätzlich mit Gummistiefel nutzen. Da kippt dann nichts mehr um.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Painkilleraxel (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*



jeneeben schrieb:


> Ein kleines zwischen Update:
> Alle Teile sind nun endlich bestellt. Ich warte nur noch auf die Lieferung.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Ich habs so wie mein vorposter schreibt gemacht. Aber auch so wie du auf son Shoggy.
Hält bomenfest und ist entkoppelt.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Genau, würde ich auch noch mit einer Halterung oben machen.
Gibt ja dazu auch Schrauben mit Gummipuffer zu kaufen. Dann steht er auch gerade und kippt nicht leicht zur Seite.


----------



## chaotium (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*



Painkilleraxel schrieb:


> Ich habs so wie mein vorposter schreibt gemacht. Aber auch so wie du auf son Shoggy.
> Hält bomenfest und ist entkoppelt.



Und was ist mit den Schrauben? Die übertragen die Schwingungen auch


----------



## IICARUS (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Mit einem Shoggy sind die Schrauben nicht fest verbunden, denn die gehen  nur durch die obere Gummimatte und diese wird dann auf den Mittleren Schaumstoff was wie ein Schwamm ist aufgeklebt.
An der Unterseite hat der Shoggy auch noch so eine Gummimatte wo auch wiederum Schrauben zum festmachen ins Gehäuse genutzt werden können. Die Schrauben gehen daher nicht komplett durch.

Es gibt auch Schrauben mit Gummipuffer, da ist das Prinzip das selbe.


----------



## SpatteL (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Hier sieht man den Aufbau, wie er sein sollte:
Lautlose Pumpenentkopplung: das Shoggy Sandwich - Selbstgebautes - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## jeneeben (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Noch einmal Danke an alle!

Den Shoggy habe ich weggelassen, da das Gehäuse DBP 900 "Gummifüße" zum entkoppeln mitliefert.

Die Wakü läuft nun seit einem Tag, ohne Probleme. Noch fehlt der Mora, aber mit einem 360er kann ich zumindest den PC anschaltet und surfen 

Nun habe ich aber ein Frage:
Kann es sein dass ich die falsche Pumpe gekauft habe?
Folgendes habe ich gekauft: Alphacool Eisbecher D5 250mm Acetal inkl. 1x Alphacool VPP655 | D5 Vorinstalliert | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Nun wollte ich die Pumpe ans aquaero anschließen. Jedoch hat die Pumpe, neben dem Molex Stecker nur ein 3-Pin Stecker, wo aber nur ein Pin belegt ist. Was genau muss ich damit machen? Am "high" Port angeschlossen, passiert nichts.

Gruß,
Jeneeben


----------



## Nachty (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

den 3 Pin kannst auch an ein 3 Pin Lüfteranschluss am Board stecken um die RPM zu sehen und das wars dann auch schon


----------



## IICARUS (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Die Drehzahl kannst du direkt an der Pumpe regeln, nur wahrscheinlich kommst du im eingebautem Zustand nicht gut dran. Höhere Drehzahlen brauchst du nur fürs befüllen und entlüften. 
Die Drehzahl muss man daher im Anschluss nicht mehr regeln. Laut Produktbeschreibung sind 8-24V Gleichspannung erlaubt. In diesem Sinn könntest du auch theoretisch den Molex-Stecker auf 3-Pin Fan umbauen und per Spannung über einem Lüfteranschluss des AE regeln. Ob das geht sollte dir lieber jemand anderes dazu was aussagen, da ich die Pumpe nicht hatte und nur von der Produktbeschreibung  ausgehen kann.

Denn die Pumpe bezieht die Spannung direkt vom Netzteil und übergibt nur das Tacho Signal weiter, daher kannst du darüber nichts regeln.


----------



## jeneeben (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Alles klar. 
Kann ich über das Tachosignal die RPM der Pumpe in Aquaero auslesen?

Und was mir noch aufgefallen ist.
Die WK läuft nun seit 2 Tagen (ca. 10 Stunden Laufzeit), in dieser Zeit habe ich bemerkt, dass ich Wasser verliere ca. 0,5cm pro Tag. Im AGB sind auch kleine Luftblässchen. 
Ich habe keine Lecks gefunden. Am Anfang dachte ich es muss noch die ganze Luft aus dem Kreislauf drücken, aber dauert das wirklich 2 Tage?

Danke,
Jeneeben


----------



## DARPA (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Ja, wenn du den 3-Pin am aquaero anschliesst, kannst du die Drehzahl der Pumpe auslesen.

Für einen quaero 5 zieht ne D5 auf jeden Fall zuviel Saft, um die Spannungsversorgung direkt dort anzuschliessen. Bei nem aquero 6 würde ich das aber nicht direkt auschliessen, da stellt ein Lüfteranschluss immerhin 2.5 A zur Verfügung. Ist nur die Frage, wie hoch der Anlaufstrom ist. Könnte also gehen, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Entlüften dauert durchaus seine Zeit. Am schnellsten geht es, wenn man die Pumpe auf 100% (also Fullspeed) stellt und das System einheizt. Also z.B. nen CPU Stresstest und nen Graka Benchmark gleichzeitig laufen lassen für paar Stunden.


----------



## jeneeben (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Danke,
Der 3 pin (aber nur ein Pin belegt) ist am RPM Anschluss gesteckt. Aber leider weiß ich nicht was genau ich in aquaero 6 einstellen muss Um das tachsignal anzeigen zu können..

Dann werde ich wohl auf den Mora warten.

Wie kann man den kreislauf am besten leeren?


----------



## DARPA (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Du musst den 3 Pin (ja mit nur einem Kabel belegt) an einen Lüfteranschluss anschliessen, nicht an RPM.

Den Kreislauf entleerst du am besten über den Ablasshahn, den du hoffentlich vorgesehen hast ^^ Wenn nicht musste halt an einer Stelle wo du gut ne Schüssel unterstellen kannst nen Schlauchstück abziehen.


----------



## jeneeben (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Ja, den Ablasshahn hatte ich vorgesehen, nur bei meinem ersten Versuch den Kreislauf zu leeren, kam nur etwa die hälfte raus. Muss ich die Pumpe beim leeren laufen lassen?


----------



## DARPA (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Nein, nicht die Pumpe laufen lassen.

Du musst aber dafür sorgen, dass Luft in den Kreislauf kommen kann. Also z.B. den Befüllstutzen vom AGB öffnen. Dazu Gehäuse kippen, denn vorallem horizontal verbaute Radiatoren wollen nicht so gern leer laufen.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Zum entleeren sollte die Pumpe nicht laufen, denn Luft ziehen ist für die Pumpe ungesund.

Mit dem Ablasshahn wirst du nicht alles raus bekommen, vielleicht etwas mehr mit kippen und etwas drehen, aber einiges wirst du weiterhin vorsichtig durch trennen der Schläuche und usw. ablassen müssen. Ist daher vollkommen normal und bei den meisten anderen auch nicht anders. Mein oberer Radiator hat an der Oberseite noch Verschlussschrauben drin, wenn ich diese löse kann noch etwas Luft eindringen und ich bekomme noch etwas mehr abgelassen.

Am Anschluss RPM wird vom Aquaero ein Lüfterkabel mit einem Lüfteranschluss des Boards angeschlossen damit ein Künstlicher Signal anliegt. Sinn davon ist das manche Boards ein Alarm haben wenn keine Drehzahl anliegt und so würde dieses auch der Fall sein wenn der Aquaero ausfallen sollte. Muss man daher nicht zwingend anschließen. Bei mir habe ich es über meine Pumpe angeschlossen und dann liegt immer eine Drehzahl von 1142 U/min an die jedoch nicht real ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Pumpe gaukelt also meinem Board vor es wäre ein CPU-Kühler drauf.
Obs Sinn macht kommt aufs Board an. Die echte Drehzahl der Pumpe kann ich in meinem Fall aber über die Aquasuite ersehen und auch bestimmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein Auszug bezüglich der Leistungsaufnahme eines Lüftersanschluss des AE6.



> *aquaero 6:*
> Die maximale Strombelastbarkeit jedes Ausgangs beträgt unabhängig von der Ausgangsspannung 2,5 A (entspricht 30 W bei 12 V). Bei Übertemperatur der Elektronik werden die Ausgänge automatisch abgeschaltet und nach Abkühlen automatisch neu gestartet. Bei Überschreitung von 3 A wird der Ausgang dauerhaft ausgeschaltet.


Quelle: http://aquacomputer.de/tl_files/aquacomputer/downloads/manuals/aquaero_5_6_de_2014_04_14.pdf

Es kann mehrere Tage oder Wochen dauern bis alles an Luft raus ist, auch die Luftblasen im Glas des AGB sind normal.
Die brauchen auch mehrere Wochen bis sie alle weg sind. Wenn ich mein Wasserkühlung neu befülle merke ich zwar nicht täglich das sich der Wasserstand ändert, aber nach einigen Tage sehe ich schon das sich hier ein klein wenig was getan hat. Luft wird man nicht alles gleich raus bekommen, so das diese mit der Zeit halt ins AGB gelangt und das Wasser dann damit ausgeglichen wird. Ansonsten jeden Anschluss mit einem Küchenrollenpapier abwischen und schauen ob es feucht ist. Bei mir würde ich es auch sehe da ich gelbe Farbe mit drin habe. Denn manchmal kann der Wasserverlust so gering sein das man es nicht zwingend tropfen sehen muss und es so langsam raus kommt das man es mit einem Tuch von Zeit zu Zeit abwischen kann.

Ansonsten entlüfte ich bei mir auch mit hoher Drehzahl und nutze dann Spiele und Stresstests um die Temperatur mit hoher Pumpendrehzahl zu nutzen.
Manchmal bringt es auch was an nachfolgende Tage das Gehäuse etwas zu kippen und zu bewegen, da Luft die sich mit der Zeit gesammelt hat wieder so raus kann.


----------



## DARPA (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

@ IICARUS: Das Z170 OCF braucht kein CPU FAN Tachosignal. Das ist ein ordentliches OC Board


----------



## jeneeben (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Mir ist aufgefallen das meine Pumpe ein komisches Geräusch macht.

Ist das normal? D5 by Jeneeben Jesujeevagan | Free Listening on SoundCloud

Und, ich habe nun 3 Lüfter an meinen Splitty9 angeschlossen, und dieses dann ans Aquaero. Ich kann zwar die Leistung anpassen, sehe aber nicht mehr die RPM.

Gruß,
Jeneeben


----------



## Nachty (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

1 Lüfter muss auf den RPM Steckplatz damit was angezeigt wird! Spiel doch etwas am Poti der Pumpe vielleicht gehts dann weg!


----------



## jeneeben (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Alles klar. 
Nun wird die RPM angezeigt.

Im eingebauten Zustand komme ich leider nicht an den Poti dran..


----------



## IICARUS (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*



DARPA schrieb:


> @ IICARUS: Das Z170 OCF braucht kein CPU FAN Tachosignal. Das ist ein ordentliches OC Board


Ja weiß ich, habe ich nach dem anschließen auch festgestellt, bringt in meinem Fall absolut keinerlei Unterschied oder irgendwelche Funktionen.
Könnte ich daher auch wieder abmachen.


----------



## jeneeben (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

So...
Inzwischen ist der MoRa angekommen 

Habe jetzt soweit alles angeschlossen und der Kreislauf läuft 

Was noch fehlt ist der 16/10 Schlauch zum MoRa hin (temporär verwende ich 13/10 Schläuche), einige LEDs und der Wasser Temperatorsensor

Eigenlich ist noch alles temporär  Im Kreislauf habe ich sehr viele Fittinge benutzt, Jetzt am Wochenende werde ich mich nochmal dran setzen und einiges zurecht biegen 

Da auch endlich das Kabel für den Durchflusssensor angekomen ist, kann ich den Flow messen.

Nun meine Frage:
Sind 54,5l/h ausreichend? Die Pumpe läuft auf Stufe 3 mit 3350 RPM

Und wo sollte ich am besten die Temperatorsensoren anbringen? Darf ich den sensor z.B. auch zwischen Kühler und CPU schieben?

Gruß,
Jeneeben


----------



## DARPA (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*



jeneeben schrieb:


> Sind 54,5l/h ausreichend?



Yo. Im Allgemeinen sagt man min. 40 l/h



jeneeben schrieb:


> Und wo sollte ich am besten die Temperatorsensoren anbringen? Darf ich den sensor z.B. auch zwischen Kühler und CPU schieben?


Die Temperaturverteilung innerhalb des Loops ist sehr gleichmäßig, von daher ist es fast egal. Du darfst ihn überall montieren 
Tendenziell sollte bei dir die Temperatur hinter beiden GPUs am höchsten sein.

Aber warum hast du ein Lüftergitter auf der unbestückten Seite? ^^


----------



## jeneeben (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Alles klar 

Naja, das Gitter passt nicht auf den Noctuas. Und bevor ich das Gitter einfach rumliegen lasse, habe ich es auf der anderen Seite montiert


----------



## DARPA (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Ah, da hat wohl jemand nicht die Beschreibung gelesen 

Ich wünsch mir ja, das Watercool bald mal die hohe Version der Lüftergitter für den MORA 420 raushaut.
Die inoffizielle Info von wegen Juni wurde ja leider nicht gehalten.


----------



## v3nom (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Im Luxx wurde das Gitter von geteasert und es ist die Rede von Ende des Monats. Sollte also in absehbarer Zeit erscheinen.


----------



## DARPA (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Ah ok, na dann bin ich mal gespannt. Muss echt mal wieder öfter ins Luxx schauen.

War es die Classic oder Diamond Variante?


----------



## v3nom (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Es wurde die Classic Variante gezeigt.


----------



## jeneeben (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Soo, es sind nun mehr als 6 Monate vergangen 
Hier ein kleiner Bericht von mir. 

Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich mit meiner WaKü zufrieden. Die Kühlleistung ist einfach nur super. Meine CPU ist auf 4.5 GHz getaktet und ich kratze unter Last grad mal an die 70°C (CPU ist geköpft). Die GPUs sind auf 2000Mhz getaktet und werden nie heißer als 40°C.
Das einzige womit ich Probleme hatte waren die Hardtubes. Im Laufe der Zeit musste ich einige Tubes ersetzten da sich Risse gebildet hatten. Bei einem Teil sogar soweit, das ich Flüssigkeit verloren habe. Komischerweise hat genau dieses Teil, was ich letzten ersetzt habe, schon wieder einen Riss bekommen. Da das ständige Leeren und Befüllen mir auf Dauer zuviel Arbeit war, bin ich letztes Wochenende auf Soft Tubes umgestiegen. Sieht zwar nicht mehr so gut aus wie mit Hardtubes, aber trotzdem noch schön 

Es ist ja meine erste Wasserkühlung gewesen und rückblickend betrachtet, würde ich eigentlich nur eine Sache anders machen. Ich hätte mir eine Pumpe gekauft, wo ich die Drehzahl per Software anpassen kann, und nicht durch Drehen eines Rädchen an der Pumpe 

Noch einmal Danke an all diejenigen, die mich hierbei so gut unterstützt haben!
Jeneeben


----------



## Moonzone (28. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*



jeneeben schrieb:


> Soo, es sind nun mehr als 6 Monate vergangen
> Hier ein kleiner Bericht von mir.
> 
> Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich mit meiner WaKü zufrieden. Die Kühlleistung ist einfach nur super. Meine CPU ist auf 4.5 GHz getaktet und ich kratze unter Last grad mal an die 70°C (CPU ist geköpft). Die GPUs sind auf 2000Mhz getaktet und werden nie heißer als 40°C.
> ...



Soft Tubes ist für mich einfach die bessere Wahl. Es sieht meiner Meinung auch besser aus.


----------



## jeneeben (4. April 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I9 7900X + 2 x GTX 1080ti*

Zum Glück hat jeder einen anderen Geschmack 

Meiner Meinung nach sind Soft Tubes wesentlich Wartungsfreundlicher als Hard Tubes. 
Aber ich finde die Hard Tubes sehen um einiges besser aus, wenn man sie ordentlich installiert


----------

